

Ask PG: can you invite Alexis Ohanian to speak at Startup School? - abstractwater

I don't think I need to provide objective reasons for why it would be awesome to have him, those are obvious enough -- so I'll just stick to my personal reasons: I think he can deliver a witty inspiring talk, like what DHH did 2 years ago. The kind of speech that can literally push you and "force" you to do stuff.
======
grinich
He spoke at Startup Bootcamp last year:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdDGVhqMuWI>

<http://startupbootcamp.MIT.edu>

------
kn0thing
Fwiw, I'll still be _at_ Startup School. Thanks for asking PG, but I know he's
got a lot of top tier speakers to choose from.

